# Which Mini truck would you get? - Looking to build an SPL truck



## ANT

One of my employees buys cars at the dealer only auto auctions. I just bought my gf a car at one and save some good cash.

I have been kind of bored lately and I have been thinking about building an SPL truck. Maybe an S-10 or frontier.. Whatever
Anyone have any suggestions on what the best mini truck is for SPL?

I figure I can pick up the truck for a couple of grand, then load it up with B B B B BASS!!!!


ideas?

ANT


----------



## ALL4SPL

Do it with some style, get yourself a Syclone!


----------



## ANT

ALL4SPL said:


> Do it with some style, get yourself a Syclone!


 
Hmm.. I remember those.
early 90's right?
4.3 super charged?
or was that the typhoon?

NM
typhoon was the SUV


----------



## GLN305

88-93 Mazda B-Series...sweet little trucks!


----------



## ANT

GLN305 said:


> 88-93 Mazda B-Series...sweet little trucks!


 My first truck was a b-2000


----------



## JayinMI

Syclones and Typhoons were Turbocharged. Only built in 90-91 for the Syclone, 90-93 or 91-93 for the Typhoon, IIRC. They're hard to come by.
I'm a huge fan of 1st gen S-10's tho. But I also liked my Colorado.

The Vette people (at GM) were pissed because it the trucks were faster than the "supercar" they made. 

A friend of mine is building one for show...and GO! 

Jay


----------



## 2500hd

Get an extended cab or 4 door, that way the cabin gain will be in a more usable frequency range.


----------



## Brian10962001

The Chevy S10 cannot be beat.


----------



## ANT

Brian10962001 said:


> The Chevy S10 cannot be beat.


Can not be beat in terms of SPL builds?

ANT


----------



## ChrisB

The older S10 is one of the holy grails when it comes to SPL vehicles. For a car, the CRX is hard to beat.

ETA: I think a SS SPL vehicle would be a great tax write off as well as a marketing tool.


----------



## dovogod

At my old shop we did a 172.4 with a mitsubishi mighty max. Really I would just recommend whatever you can get the cheapest. By the time its done it will only have one purpose and so I wouldn't waste extra money on power or a certain look.


----------



## OSN

DIYMA said:


> My first truck was a b-2000


x2- and I had 2 of them! One was a blow-through. Do eeet!


----------



## savagebee

is it going to be for competitions?

Which one?

For bass race or a pure demo car do something unique. Old hurse, something like a nomad, or big old caddy, etc.

For pure spl comps Id get an s10 and a camper shell


----------



## crux131

Please don't do it to a Sy/Ty, though one of them wouldn't really make a good budget option.
I love 86-93 mazdas as I have had an86 and a 90 model. Mitsubishi/Dodge d-50's are not usually expensive but you don't see as many as Mazdas and s-10's.

An S-10 would be the easiest to source and have the most bolt on suspension and body accessories available.


----------



## Brian10962001

S10s are attractive, easy to lower, parts are everywhere, they are just about the universal vehicle. I have a lowered single cab S10 and an S10 Blazer 4X4, different ends of the spectrum LOL. I see them packed with V8's, slammed to the frames, raised to the sky, they're just a great platform because of the support. I vote for an older S10 then you can give it the Sy/Ty treatment if you would like (don't really need the turbo and such so why pay the premium).


----------



## splaudio1

im picking up an 88 s-10 single cab short box fully shaved and primered with a shell and my notch/gen 2 bridge kit welded in with static drop for 600$ oh and it comes with a solid shell lol he wanted a laptop and a blackberry and i just happened to have them laying around so now i owe him 450 and spl is calling me too so i suggest a dime


----------



## ANT

I think an s-10 might be my best bet because of al l the easy mods that are available. Tons of bolt on crap, and easy to work on.
Anyone have suggestion on a specific year that would be best?
What was the last year they made them before switching over to the Colorado?


----------



## kh971

1988 was the one I had and i loved it with my Leer cab high cover!! It helped that my dad built and ran the Leer plant. When I made my cover I layed the fiberglass heavy and minimized the flexing.


----------



## POLKAT

1993 was the final year of the 1st gen S-10 body style.

The GMC Sonoma/S-10 body style lasted until 2005.


----------



## mikey7182

DIYMA said:


> I think an s-10 might be my best bet because of al l the easy mods that are available. Tons of bolt on crap, and easy to work on.
> Anyone have suggestion on a specific year that would be best?
> What was the last year they made them before switching over to the Colorado?


Geez, if you're going to buy an S10, maybe I'll sell you mine? I've been kicking around a new project for a few months, and mine already has about $900 of SS in it, as well as a blowthrough, 200A alternator, big 3, etc. Might be a good starting point for you. It's an '03 with 50k and a clean title. The paint isn't awesome as you've seen, but function might outweigh form on an SPL build anyway. Plus that'd give you the opportunity to sell me more SS for the new ride.  Give me a buzz if you want.


----------



## Oliver

http://i.ebayimg.com/05/!!fVhvywCGE~$(KGrHqYH-EQErgv!IWRgBK5jZ,SfmQ~~_4.JPG

GMC : Sonoma:eBay Motors (item 180425009513 end time Nov-05-09 16:10:10 PST)



> View Our Other Listings | Contact Us | Print this listing
> LOADED 2000 GMC EXTENDED CAB SONOMA PICKUP HANDYMANS,S US1 Wholesale
> 1438 E. Grand River
> Williamston Michigan 48895, MI 48895
> 
> Call Us Today
> 517 290-3834
> Ask For
> Victor
> Ask Us A Question
> 
> Vehicle DetailsYear: 2000
> Make: GMC
> Model: Sonoma
> VIN: 1GTCS1957YK267311
> Stock Number: 659
> Mileage: 140541
> Transmission: Automatic
> Engine: 4 Cylinder, 2.2 L
> Exterior Color: White
> Interior Color: Gray
> Title: Clear
> Description
> This well optioned 2000 GMC Sonoma two wheel drive extend cab pickup that unfortunatly has a major engine knock,It will start and run.it has good oil pressure but the knock sounds serious .It should be trailered and not driven any distance.This is a vary desirable truck ,this is a handymans special that offers a great value .As you can see ,The truck shows well and has expected average wear inside and out ,There are no signs of prior accedents or body work,Bring a trailer or tow dolly this truck is not road worthy to drive home. Located in mid Michigan at 1438 East Grand River Ave, Williamston 48895. Use the BUY IT NOW option , and the $1,499 is an out the door that includdes our doc,fees and sales tax's ,,,that is a savings of over $200 to you and we can just keep movin the iron.


*SPL written all over it !!!*


----------



## B_Rich

DIYMA said:


> What was the last year they made them before switching over to the Colorado?


'03 was the last year for the s10, and '05 was the last year for the blazer.

I'd get a '98+ due to the fact that they have a better looking front end IMO and they have a nicer dash IMO.

genx-treme or something over on s10forum.com had 4 15" Fi BTL's fully loaded in a ported box. That's the sickest setup I've seen to date in an s10. He's since painted the truck and added another 15, but I don't like what he did to the color.


----------



## dovogod

Unless you are going to spend huge bucks to make it really loud you should scrap the mini truck and get a cheap tiny car. less airspace = high spl easier.


----------



## 12v Electronics

Heck, you should buy my '99 Dakota R/T. (although sounds out of the budget) Always considering selling to the right buyer.


----------



## titan 3

I like the S-10/Sonoma


----------



## JayinMI

POLKAT said:


> 1993 was the final year of the 1st gen S-10 body style.
> 
> The GMC Sonoma/S-10 body style lasted until 2005.


2004 was the first year of the Colorado.

I've had a 1st gen S10 and a Colly.

Jay


----------



## ggk

I really like the look of the 2000 ish s10's. But in the end it is what you think you can put more equiptment in.


----------



## splaudio1

my vote is still the square dime


----------



## KAPendley

Ant, if you are going to use it at shows...do something that will draw attention, because noone else will have it.

80s Ford Courier










Or even better. An old Ford Econoline Truck. There is a gasser style one up the street here for sale for 2300.00. If its still around next year, I may snatch it up for ****s and giggles.










"Gasser"










EDIT: You already market to alot of the hot rod guys, the gasser above would catch their eye. Imagine how the new SSDP with the black would look in a flat black vehicle!!


----------



## KAPendley

Or a Tacoma. At least reliability would not be an issue. IMO, and dont be angry there S10 crew, the S10 is the fugliest damn truck Chevy ever made. Any year. The Xtremes, touched up a bit, are the only nice ones.

Just my opinion though. I know there are alot of S10 lovers out there.


----------



## djdcb

Brian10962001 said:


> The Chevy S10 cannot be beat.


I had one hittin 157.3 in 99


----------



## djdcb

Square body ext cab ranger absoluetly most room of oler mini trucks and is ery easy to add alternators


----------



## old_skool_noma

B_Rich said:


> '03 was the last year for the s10, and '05 was the last year for the blazer.
> 
> I'd get a '98+ due to the fact that they have a better looking front end IMO and they have a nicer dash IMO.
> 
> genx-treme or something over on s10forum.com had 4 15" Fi BTL's fully loaded in a ported box. That's the sickest setup I've seen to date in an s10. He's since painted the truck and added another 15, but I don't like what he did to the color.


hey now, you forgot about the '04 4 doors, 

and your dissing of the 94-97 jimmy composite front end makes me 

ANT are you opposed to building say a blazer or jimmy as opposed to a truck? this way you have more build room and have basically the same crowd that you're catering to, you will also have the availability of most of the same parts too. 
Also the AD244 alternator case from the newer full size trucks bolts up in the factory s10 position but its a bigger case than the CS130D that comes factory, just something to think about for better cooling/more amps


----------



## CalamityGS

S-10 I had two of them a 90 and a 00. I drove my 90 at night 32 miles with a dead alt made it with no probs. I went off road with it and had a lot of fun with it. I was able to find a bigger amp alt easily, when I put an amp and subs in it. My 00 had the 2 in drop and 16x8 rims loved it.


----------



## GTI-DNA

I had a 97' extended cab. Put one L5 12 inch in a 3.5 cubic foot box tuned to 35Hz. I hit 141.3 at the dash with 600 watts of old school Soundstream.


----------



## 96STANG

Isuzu Pickup 1988-1994ish spacecab they use all the same parts as the s10, except its got different style. not many people have them. 
the red one is like a 89 and the white one is a 93


----------



## brad0069

89 to 95 toyota with vent windows. you can fit a 10" sub in the doors with no build out. kick panels are easy in this body style. easy to slam and tons of parts for it.


----------



## DAT

Why a truck? Some of the Loudest are cars. Even Volvo's 

not if you what to sit in the car and listen to music... thats different.


----------



## audiogodz1

The loudest amateur truck I have ever heard was a 1995 Nissan King Cab with a walkthrough and a topper. There is nothing cooler than an old square style Nissan King Cab with a topper slammed on the ground.

No topper on this one, but who cares


----------



## mSaLL150

80s Citroen, will get major attention. Only problem would be the 35hp 2 cylinder engine. It probably wont drive with the weight of your SPL equipment


----------



## The Baron Groog

The ONLY choice:


----------



## The Baron Groog

mSaLL150 said:


> 80s Citroen, will get major attention. Only problem would be the 35hp 2 cylinder engine. It probably wont drive with the weight of your SPL equipment


I have actually seen one on video-can't find the link though

Aside from the puny engine the main issue is the tin-foil construction. French cars, I've had a few, are built for ****ty french roads, so great handling but in the search for light weight they forget panel integrity-my old Peugeot (normally better built then the Citroen) used to have 2-3" travel on the steering wheel off my Stroker 18D2 and 1100wrms...Fart in a 2CV and the doors flex..


----------



## mSaLL150

The Baron Groog said:


> I have actually seen one on video-can't find the link though
> 
> Aside from the puny engine the main issue is the tin-foil construction. French cars, I've had a few, are built for ****ty french roads, so great handling but in the search for light weight they forget panel integrity-my old Peugeot (normally better built then the Citroen) used to have 2-3" travel on the steering wheel off my Stroker 18D2 and 1100wrms...Fart in a 2CV and the doors flex..


Very true. My dad actually has a restored '82 Citroen convertible, and the doors and metal panels are super thin and flexible. If you get in any kind of accident you will not survive.


----------



## The Baron Groog

mSaLL150 said:


> Very true. My dad actually has a restored '82 Citroen convertible, and the doors and metal panels are super thin and flexible. If you get in any kind of accident you will not survive.


Yup, someone where I grew up hit a horse in one died, horse didn't fair much better but the rider was a-ok. They did, however, revolutionise France as poor farmers could now buy a car that would cross their fields and take them to market for a few Franks-the "Volks Wagen" of the French.

They're actually raced in the UK:
Classic 2CV Racing Club

Have seen them tuned to 100BHP+, not bad in a crisp packet


----------



## IDGAF

Older S-10's are the way to go for mini trucks. Here's my build log for last year's USACi world finals. 157.5db in stock 0-600w class.

TaylorFade's run at USACi World Finals.


----------

